# How to make a burlap hog rub?



## Jasper (Jan 6, 2011)

Or whatever it's called......

I have a hog baiting permit and had good luck with corn and other attractants last year. I'd like to try the soaked burlap bag tied to a tree thing. A couple of questions -

Where do you get the bags?

Does it have to be USED motor oil? Since I don't have any, is there anything else that will work?

Is there anything else to it other than just tying it to a tree? Does it have to be refreshed every so often?

How well does it really work?

Thanks!


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 6, 2011)

does work well with burnt motor oil, but also very illegal to do.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 6, 2011)

holton27596 said:


> does work well with burnt motor oil, but also very illegal to do.



Yep, it's not a good idea to pour used motor oil anywhere except in approved recycling containers.  Find you a creosote fence post and set it in concrete.  The like those for the same reasons.  The treatment on the post isn't illegal.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 13, 2011)

Jasper, Yep you just don't want to go pouring used motor oil out. The creosote post will work. I've seen a telephone pole rubbed thin before on a WMA.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 13, 2011)

A piece of old carpet nailed to a tree works well. Put used motor oil or diesel fuel on it . Since you have a baiting permit it shouldn't be a problem. A quart of oil or fuel isn't going to destroy the environment. 

At least that is BP's thinking.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Jan 13, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Or whatever it's called......
> 
> I have a hog baiting permit and had good luck with corn
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojo^ (Jan 23, 2011)

I used to use an old railroad cross tie. I set it on top of a couple of cement blocks and tied it down tight with rope. About once a year I would make a mixture of gear oil and diesel and would swab down with an old paint brush. It doesn't take much, just enough to freshen the smell. If you live near a tack shop or some other store that sells horse supplies, buy a can of a product called KRESO D and mix it with the gear oil and diesel. KRESO D stinks to high heaven and smells just like fresh creosote, really strong.


----------



## Ga Quail Hunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Scraping on old pine tree works SOME time.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Jan 24, 2011)

They why not just buy some creosote and put it on a burlap sack? Just a thought?


----------



## Mojo^ (Jan 24, 2011)

Streetsweeper said:


> They why not just buy some creosote and put it on a burlap sack? Just a thought?



It is no longer available for sale to the general public, only railroads.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 24, 2011)

Best stuff for a hog rub is Creolin.  Just spray it on a tree and refresh it every few weeks.  Hogs know that something in Creolin  is good for them.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Fact*



Ben Athens said:


> A piece of old carpet nailed to a tree works well. Put used motor oil or diesel fuel on it . Since you have a baiting permit it shouldn't be a problem. A quart of oil or fuel isn't going to destroy the environment.
> 
> At least that is BP's thinking.


 
   Not a good idea.
      One drop of motor or diesel fuel released into the water
   supply will contaminate  1,000,000 gals. of water.  

      Post is the best idea.       frydaddy


----------

